# cleaning the substrate in a planted aquarium



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

how do you keep the substrate clean (free of mulm) in a densely planted aquarium? I have this powerful electric gravel cleaner but obviously its only useful on exposed gravel.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Before a water change I add another power head that is held on by magnets ( sure grip - very cleaver product). This stirs it all up. I also use a 6" plastic drtywall knife to fan the water. Works great for me.


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Like the idea. Any tips on powerhead types?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I like the Koralia series. More water movement for less watts, and the flow is more diffuse, won't blow the plants around very much, and won't dig into the substrate unless you really get too close. 

With power heads that have more of a point source sort of outlet it is all too easy to explode an area of substrate. 

Here is another way to do the same thing:
Get a fountain pump (small, maybe 100 gph) that will accept a bit of vinyl tubing. Some power heads will, too. 
Clamp the pump to the side of the tank so it won't fall and crush the plants and use the vinyl hose to blow the debris loose. If you can blow most of the debris toward the front of the tank, most people have less plants, or shorter plants there, and a gravel vacuum can pick up the debris easier with less damage to the denser plantings and larger plants that are more often toward the middle and back of the tank.


----------



## accordztech (Feb 3, 2010)

I never clean that stuff in the gravel. I have flourite black and If I do I just clean the parts that are exposed and seen on the glass (perimeter) and everything else I just leave it. 

I usually will go over like 1 inch from the surface and pick up any bigger dirt but I leave the rest alone. I think it serves as a nice bacterial colony.

I have quite a few plants in my 12 gallon.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Glaucus said:


> Like the idea. Any tips on powerhead types?


 I found the maxi jet 400 & the maxi jet 600 to be just right for me. I use them in an 80 gal tall & the smaller in a 55 gal.
I really love the magnet holders as they are so versatile. Got them at DrF&S.


----------

